# Look Zed2 chain ring male bolt Look 695 cable stops



## dsapers (Mar 20, 2017)

I am looking for one of these... don't ask.... All I can find is a whole set for $40... seems excessive... Any other identical 10mm length, 8/8.5mm thread chainring bolts out there? 

Also, can someone instruct me how to reinsert the cable stops? I do not want to force them and when I try to screw the screw the flanges stay outside the frame. Is there a trick to it or am I just missing something?

Thanks


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

*ZED bolts*

dsapers-

I may have a spare set available (new). PM me for details.

-abstrack



dsapers said:


> I am looking for one of these... don't ask.... All I can find is a whole set for $40... seems excessive... Any other identical 10mm length, 8/8.5mm thread chainring bolts out there?
> 
> Also, can someone instruct me how to reinsert the cable stops? I do not want to force them and when I try to screw the screw the flanges stay outside the frame. Is there a trick to it or am I just missing something?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

dsapers-

Sent you a PM.

-abstrack


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Go to look website for ferule installation. They have the owners manual with build instructions. It is in there


----------



## dsapers (Mar 20, 2017)

*Problems solved*



spookyload said:


> Go to look website for ferule installation. They have the owners manual with build instructions. It is in there


Thanks, I did figure it out. The instructions are not complete in that you have to unscrew the cable stops further than it suggests in the manual to get them to fit. Basically almost too far. At least on my frame.

Also, was able to obtain the chainring bolt and have several extra bolts, spacers and nuts if anyone needs them.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I found a secret tool for Look frames. Head to harbor freight and buy some rare earth magnets. They come in a stack of five. If the back pops off because you screw it out too far, pop the stack of magnets against the frame and it can be dragged up the tube to an opening.


----------

